# My puppy is home with me!



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to share the exciting news. OUR PUPPY IS HOME!!! We picked him up today and so far it's going pretty well. I do have a question. How often should I take him out to potty? I feel like I'm off to a bad start because of my nerves. Please help!  

Here are a few pics, he seems to like my shirt better than the blanket I bought.

He still doesn't have a name, I would like to name him Lex but my husband and kids said as a tribute to Ollie we can just call him Oliver.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww congratulations 

Take him out after feeding, after playing, when he wakes up, any time he starts to sniff the ground and at least every hour (when he is awake)


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> Awww congratulations
> 
> Take him out after feeding, after playing, when he wakes up, any time he starts to sniff the ground and at least every hour (when he is awake)


Thank you for the advice!! That is very helpful, right now he is sleeping so when he is awake I will take him out. I will do it every hour.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

'Oliver' is adorable. More pictures please.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Scrumpy for scrumptious, cider coloured and gorgeous! 
Lex or Oliver - welcome little puppy to the very heart of your family, be happy you will be much loved.
He is gorgeous - nerves are normal.... being responsible for a puppy is scary!
You will get to know the signs - accidents are normal, be patient and be kind to yourself - it does get easier.


----------



## Kellyf1 (Feb 12, 2016)

:love-eyes::love-eyes:Squeeee he is GORGEOUS :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Oh my I bet not a lot will get done in your house tomorrow. He is gong to be a real time waster.

Enjoy very moment xx


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I could eat him up--he's luscious. Congratulations.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

OMG he is awesome!!!! Didn't realize he was coming home so soon!! So excited for you and your family!


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice and compliments. He is very sweet puppy so far, I'm relieved that Marzi said accidents are normal, so far I've had one accident but he has found his "spot" outside. He is so tiny that it's hard for him to get in and out of my door and I've did the wrong thing by picking him up to use the potty. What should I do? continue to pick him up? or find another way to get him outside? Please help???


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Picking up for potty is ok. Heck, I'd be holding that bundle of scrumptious all day long. Nothing is reversible. Accidents are a way for you to learn. He's adorable and how awesome to have so much love. While cuddling get him used to touching his feet. With my two I also got them used to my fingers in their mouths (early on had to grab things out of their mouths). Enjoy as much as you can and its all normal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oliver is sooo cute! So happy to see you have your puppy at home. Remember, they need a lot of sleep, 18 hours +! Seems like a lot but they are so young and precious, I love watching them sleep. When Sophie was tiny we always picked her up and carried her out to her spot. If not, she would never have made it to the door without an accident. We have 3 steps at our porch and she was too tiny for those for a few weeks. 

I felt it best to avoid accidents all together so we carried her out. We made a rather large deal out of a tiny wee and or poo, gave her a treat when we came back inside and she quickly learned to go to the door when she needed to go out. We also have bells on our door, left from previous dogs but she refuses to ring them, oh well. She barks when she needs to go and that's fine with me. 

I hope you have a wonderful first night, relax and breathe! Have a nice glass of wine or two and enjoy. Hope to see more pictures soon, what a little doll!


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

What can I say but agree that he is a little bundle of delight. I'm sure you will find him to be a quick learner; such intelligent and eager to please dogs.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Eager to hear how the first night home went! I am enjoying these last nights of "restful" sleep- lol, before ours comes home!

Also, were you instructed to feed him three times per day? Wondering how we will arrange our schedule to fit lunch in. 

You all must be over the moon. Oliver is precious and I look forward to many more pics <3


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy,he looks adorable. 
Yep I would take him out as many times as possible, you'll soon pick up on those signs when he wants to go and before you know it he will soon learn. 
Just remember even when he does know where to go sometimes there will still be accidents, after all he's just a baby with a tiny bladder and has to learn to control that as well as learning so many other things. 
Just relax and enjoy him, they grow up so quickly!


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with Lexi and Beemer's mom--the people we got Rufe from never handled his feet and now he guards them like Fort Knox. My husband and I wipe Finn and Maisie's after a long, muddy walk and joke about whose turn it is to blot Rufe's toes...Needless to say, after having been bit, he gets to track mud through the house or we we get to sit in the kitchen with him until he dries. If we throw a towel on the floor, he will walk back and forth--he's very independent. . We are currently trying to rub his toes when he's calm and relaxing on the couch, but we have a loooong way to go.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Adorable times ten. Enjoy each and every second of your puppy, he will grow so fast you will scarcely believe it.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello all.... so last night was the first night with Oliver and it went well. Last night he cried for about 10 minutes and went fast asleep at about 9:30-10pm he didn't pee or poop his bed at all. This morning at 6:45am he started to whine and I took him out for a pee and he did it with no problem, I feed him at 7am and then took him out again (he pooped) BUT about an hour later he had a pee accident in the house. He has been sleeping a lot and playful when he isn't, we haven't heard him bark yet. I still feel anxious around him, like I'm doing something wrong and I think he feels that. I need to become more confident.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sounds like a great first night! It's so normal to be anxious, it's like when you first had your baby and came home and had done all the reading and all the prep but once that baby is yours, it's all on your shoulders and it is scary. I am sure you will figure him out soon and get into a routine. You get to tell me the same thing in another week when I am freaking out


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks Heather, you're so right. I can't believe you have one more week! Do you have everything ready? I hope in another week I can give you some tips lol.


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I will be posting pictures in the picture forum.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Eager to hear how the first night home went! I am enjoying these last nights of "restful" sleep- lol, before ours comes home!
> 
> Also, were you instructed to feed him three times per day? Wondering how we will arrange our schedule to fit lunch in.
> 
> You all must be over the moon. Oliver is precious and I look forward to many more pics <3


Just to say up until 12 weeks ish I fed Chance 4 times a day and dropped to 3 then


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

SemperFi Teacher said:


> Thanks Heather, you're so right. I can't believe you have one more week! Do you have everything ready? I hope in another week I can give you some tips lol.


We have all the "stuff" ready- I swear if I buy one more toy, I'll have to start making room- lol. Now we are just in a holding pattern. Trying to enjoy this last week of being able to come and go, and since we are expecting rain all week, I am thankful he isn't here yet so we aren't potty training in the rain right out of the gate!


----------

